# Suggested price For Kimber's



## Hogwild45 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a Kimber Stainless Pro Carry II and a Kimber Rimfire Target II Silver that I will be selling. 

Both pistols are in Excellent condition each has just barely been broken in.

What prices would you recommend for these two outstanding handguns?

I would rather sell them to an individual vs selling them on consignment for obvious reasons.

Location: Leesburg, Florida (Central Florida).

Your assistance will be appreciated.


----------

